
Hackers Use Google Analytics to Steal Credit Cards - ricardo81
https://www.searchenginejournal.com/hackers-exploiting-google-analytics/373046/
======
ricardo81
It's not a vulnerability in Google Analytics itself, more so the fact the
browsers implicitly trust the GA hostname.

